# hi my name is Redacted



## whiplashsmile (Oct 4, 2019)

Just wanted to say hello and introduce myself
I am a lost soul at the moment looking for advice
and also an outlet I suppose.
Thank You


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

What is it that has made you lose your soul? What kind of advice are you looking for?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome:smile2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

When I first glanced at this I thought you said that you were MODERATED. Which would have been cool. 

Anyway, hi!


----------



## whiplashsmile (Oct 4, 2019)

i am just at a loss really
not sure where my head is at with everything that has happened in the past few days
i am really needing some advice on what to do with what i have left of me
and some advice for taking care of myself..but things are complicated
I plan to post my story over this weekend as I have found this site at work as I sat in my office crying
needing to reach out.
Thank You for the reply and thnx for the welcome


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

whiplashsmile said:


> i am just at a loss really
> not sure where my head is at with everything that has happened in the past few days
> i am really needing some advice on what to do with what i have left of me
> and some advice for taking care of myself..but things are complicated
> ...


Take care. Post when you can. In the meantime, look out for yourself.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

take a few deep breaths, calm down, post when you can. There are lots of good people on here that can help.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Share when you are ready. You are amoung friend here


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

whiplashsmile said:


> i am just at a loss really
> not sure where my head is at with everything that has happened in the past few days
> i am really needing some advice on what to do with what i have left of me
> and some advice for taking care of myself..but things are complicated
> ...


I found this site whilst I was at work, too, as it happens. Though that was a few years ago. 

Please tell us your story and allow us to help you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator Note:*

I just removed the name of @whiplashsmile because using real names when describing your own unique story can expose us to those who know us.


----------

